# Stomach is severely bloated



## tessjs

Is this what happens? its really sore and bloated..and really nasty and uncomfortable.I'm 5 and half weeks...just not sure, as this is my first...its really bloated....


----------



## thewingman

Hi again Tess,

Yep, totally normal unfortunately! It's the progesterone making us bloated, hideous isn't it? I look 4 months pregnant.

It does eventually go down around 12 weeks (give or take), then is replaced by a real baby bump!

:hugs:


----------



## tessjs

thewingman said:


> Hi again Tess,
> 
> Yep, totally normal unfortunately! It's the progesterone making us bloated, hideous isn't it? I look 4 months pregnant.
> 
> It does eventually go down around 12 weeks (give or take), then is replaced by a real baby bump!
> 
> :hugs:

Oh thankgod...


----------



## Foxy37

Do you think the progesterone is higher the older we are as I was never bloated when I had my other children and I was in my early 20's x


----------



## tessjs

Foxy37 said:


> Do you think the progesterone is higher the older we are as I was never bloated when I had my other children and I was in my early 20's x

well this is my first..if anything progesterone would be more a problem that there wouldn't be enough I would of thought... I haven't ha dto much issue the last few days my issue is ms now:(


----------



## grace10209

I'm super bloated too! Can't believe how much! I look 5 months pregnant and it's making it more and more difficult to keep this a secret til 12 weeks!! Lol


----------



## J22

The bloating gets ridiculous!! 
I think it started for me around 9 weeks - I'm 17 weeks this Wed and although there is a (kind of) permanent bump there now I still get bloat. Just feels like we're plugged into the mains and being pumped up like a blow-up bed, doesn't it?! :wacko:


----------



## tessjs

J22 said:


> The bloating gets ridiculous!!
> I think it started for me around 9 weeks - I'm 17 weeks this Wed and although there is a (kind of) permanent bump there now I still get bloat. Just feels like we're plugged into the mains and being pumped up like a blow-up bed, doesn't it?! :wacko:


yes and none of my knickers are fitting and i'm only nearly seven weeks...I wear stretchy bikini style and quiet full figured but they aren't fitting over the stomach... looks like I won't be wearing them for much longer ..now I will have to go buy new knickers...


----------



## grace10209

Hi Ladies
Ok I confess, Today I am wearing my belly band :blush:
I was honestly hoping to get through 1st trimester before needing to change anything but HOLY MOLY ! my stomach is out there! :haha:

I must say i feel SOOO much better with this on instead of being sucked into my pants with them buttoned and too tight. 

Oh well, 9 weeks and 4 days isn't that bad i guess. HA HA

Thanks for this thread and for sharing all of this with me ladies! xooxo :wacko::wacko:


----------



## La Bergere

I'm so glad I'm not the only one. I'm so bloated I can't wear certain clothes!:blush:
(5wks + 1)


----------



## Hope3

tessjs said:


> Is this what happens? its really sore and bloated..and really nasty and uncomfortable.I'm 5 and half weeks...just not sure, as this is my first...its really bloated....


Congratulations! I missed your BFP announcement. I used to see your posts on the TTC over 35 forum. I thought I'd check out the 35+ pregnancy thread to give me some hope.


----------



## Creative

Foxy37 said:


> Do you think the progesterone is higher the older we are as I was never bloated when I had my other children and I was in my early 20's x

with my first three I was 22, 24 and 30 and I never suffered with bloat. With my last one (last year) my belly was huge from the start.


----------



## tessjs

Hope3 said:


> tessjs said:
> 
> 
> Is this what happens? its really sore and bloated..and really nasty and uncomfortable.I'm 5 and half weeks...just not sure, as this is my first...its really bloated....
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I missed your BFP announcement. I used to see your posts on the TTC over 35 forum. I thought I'd check out the 35+ pregnancy thread to give me some hope.Click to expand...

Aw thanks...I'm only 9 weeks and three and suffering from ms bad...but I will try and get back over to the TTC over 35 as its a great set of people on there an dI miss you guys..I am going to post a bit more over on the success forum or the over 35 once things settle and look good... i want to give hope to others on there as I had a low AMH of 1.6 and told i couldn't conceive naturally...the docs can be wrong!


----------

